# Comment transférer mon IPod classic de Windows vers Mac ?



## valentin31 (24 Mars 2008)

Ayant migré d'un PC vers un iMac, je voudrais que mon iPod soit complètement compatible avec mon iMac. Pour l'instant je peux sans problème le synchroniser et ajouter de la musique, mais la fonction mise à jour ne fonctionne plus car iTunes me déclare que mon iPod est configuré sous Windows.
Comment faire pour le reconfigurer sous Léopard ?
Merci pour vos conseils.
:rateau:


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2008)

Il faut le restaurer sous Mac OS. Cela effacera tout et il sera pleinement compatible Mac mais plus Windows.


----------



## valentin31 (25 Mars 2008)

Merci Gwen.
Je vais essayer de ce pas!


----------

